# SEI Home Energy Grants Scheme now open for Applications



## gipimann (25 Mar 2009)

The latest Grant scheme for homeowners wishing to upgrade their central heating or insulation systems opened for applications today.

Full details on www.sei.ie/hes


----------



## Lorz (26 Mar 2009)

Shame there's nothing available for new builds....


----------



## VByrne (26 Mar 2009)

Hi,
Big problem here is, there will be no one to police this scheme and make sure the work complies with best practice and building regulations, this walkway in the attic for access to any serviceable area will require handrails, no mention of it though, could have implications for your insurance policy if there was an accident?


----------



## SarahMc (30 Mar 2009)

My main gripe with the scheme is the €500 min. grant you can apply for.  This means that you cannot apply just to get cavity wall insulation/roof insulation done.

It seems to actively exclude those that are most lively to live in 'fuel poverty'.


----------



## sydthebeat (31 Mar 2009)

SarahMc said:


> My main gripe with the scheme is the €500 min. grant you can apply for.  This means that you cannot apply just to get cavity wall insulation/roof insulation done.
> 
> It seems to actively exclude those that are most lively to live in 'fuel poverty'.



there is a different scheme open to those affected by 'fuel poverty'... 
its called the 'warmer homes scheme'...

[broken link removed]


----------



## SarahMc (1 Apr 2009)

The warmer homes scheme is not a national scheme, and is only available in certain areas.


----------



## sydthebeat (1 Apr 2009)

SarahMc said:


> The warmer homes scheme is not a national scheme, and is only available in certain areas.




its always open to new community based orgs...


----------

